# Did I get screwed?



## abyrd

Okay, so I think I just got screwed by the people at the store. I was there buying some food for my oscar and started looking at the live plants. (i have never tried live, always used fake). So the girl who works there comes up and asks if I need help, have questions, etc. I say "do you know much about these plants?" She starts ratteling stuff off telling me about each one blah blah blah. She "sounds" like she knows her stuff. So I choose one plant and figure I will try it out and see how things go. 

I bought a Dracaena variegatus. So I get back here and start trying to learn about my new plant. Well I can't find it on any of the aquatic plant sites I find. So I do a search for that name. All that comes up is different articles saying that these plants are sold for aquariums but really are not aquatic plants.

Did I just get screwed?


----------



## Damon

In short, yes. It is not an aquatic plant.


----------



## abyrd

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Any idea what the heck this plant is good for?


----------



## trashion

planting in a pot on the windowsill, most likely :\


----------



## Kyoberr

Yeah I think so. I have a dracena and it is growing well in a pot right now


----------



## abyrd

well crap. Just what I need, one more house plant to kill! Thanks guys!


----------



## Osiris

screwed blued and tattooed as they say


----------



## oliesminis

bad luck generally most fish shops dont do this but bad luck


----------



## jaws

fish shops should not beable to sell plants like that it is false advertisement dracaena variegatus is not an aquarium plant and its common name is variegated dracaena "dragon tree" it will do well in a well lite window you shouldnt let the soil dry out but do not let it si it water as the roots will rot


----------



## Dr_House

Many stores carry them as aquarium plants while the label on the plant itself says that they are not. I got caught in the same trap myself.


----------



## jaws

not in every situation ive been in a maiden head aquatic store before buying plants one in particular was a selaginella wildenowii i asked the shop assistant if it was actually an aquatic plant because i had my doubts he said it was only to find out in my book that it was not and would last six weeks at the most living under water these plants should be sectioned off on there own with a sighn obove them stating they are not aquatic


----------



## abyrd

The packaging said "for Aquariums and Tarariums" really big on it... then on the back side under the "directions" it says to remove from packaging, rince any gel particals off, and add to your aquarium.

:chair: shoulda known better!


----------



## couch.jeff

I just fell for the same thing. I'm returning it.


----------



## equality 7-2521

*arrrrgghhh!*

i just had the same thing happen at Petsmart! I went in with an index card of good stem plants for doing a silent cycle and the guy @ petsmart told me to try gold ribbon. I think i'll try and post a warning about this under sections for newbies like myself as it's not something you learn until its too late.


----------



## lohachata

there are several species of Dracena (dumbcane family) sold as aquatic plants.. while they may like to have wet feet sometimes; they will only last a short time underwater.. some dracena; such as the marginata grow quite tall.. possibly 15 feet or so..
were it me; i would take the plant back to the store and let them know that i won't be shopping there any more..


----------



## -Chris-

Yeah you got screwed


----------



## Kurtfr0

I'd raise some hell, and tell them you want a refund.


----------



## justintrask

i'd not bring up 2 year old threads


----------



## pxexaxcxex

*I just bought one...*

I am disappointed that I just bought one of the gold ribbons in a tube. I asked the sales person and he said it was fine for the Betta and the fish bowl...what!? It is not....it was 5 bucks...can I really just plant it in dirt? Guess my Betta will have to do with the little fake shrub the bowl came with...lol. Can anyone give me advice on how to help keep lightweight stuff anchored in the fish bowl. I think the plastic pellets (gravel) are to lightweight and they move with the slightest movement and can not hold down a plant.

Oh
half gallon fish bowl
one male betta


----------



## mousey

get a small syngonium from walmart,wash off the earth. You can put it into your betta bowl and let the roots grow. I keep a cutting in my bowl. It will grow roots. Be sure not to let the roots get so big that the betta gets caught in them.
oh and my petsmart store is selling syngonium just now as silver arrowhead plant.
they have it underwater too but it will not last too long. They are actually selling a lot of stuff just now that are really houseplants or pond side plants.


----------



## IAN

Yah, alot of places sell mondo grass and lucky bamboo as water plants. Not true. they eventually die.


----------



## Tallonebball

Everybody realizes this is a 2 year old thread right? lol


----------



## lohachata

i don't think that they do tall..and it scares me.....lol


----------



## mousey

well I don't care if it is 2 years old as it appears a newby has been reading the files and saw it. So perhaps It will be a help for any of the newer members.


----------



## ron v

You go get em mousey!!!!


----------



## pxexaxcxex

Thanks for the advice mousey!


----------



## Tallonebball

My bad mousy calm yourself, I'm just telling the people who are giving the person who asked this question 2 years ago advice that he/she probably doesn't read this thread anymore. No need to get all uptight, I don't care if anybody wants to read a thread 18 years old, I just wouldn't give any advice to the person who asked it as they probably aren't still checking their 18 year old question haha jezz people


----------



## lohachata

hmmmmmm..ok ; i am gonna start chasin them younger gals...these older women are just too cranky...
i re-iterate what tallone said..


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

lol loha, you say the funniest things.


----------



## mousey

you are afraid because us older girls have our own opinions now we know pretty much who we are. :razz:


----------

